# Chassis Complete.



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I finished putting all the suspension , the rear, and my "Camaro rollers" back together. Tuesday afternoon the body goes back on the chassis and the "final body work" begins..... Here are a couple pics. Eric


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW  Eric, that looks wicked cool. VERY clean. 

I may have missed earlier threads but that looks very hi-tech for an "old goat" what all you got going on there? I see the rack and pinion, what else does that hold in store for the poncho soon to be mated with it?

And again, that is just super cool, I am very jealous. 
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a couple better pics.... The chassis is non-GM. It is a custom design, fabricated by http://www.streetrod garage.com. It is all powder coated, done here in N.Y. by Rainbow Powdercoating. It will now go to the body shop to have the rear clip re-installed and body worked. Thanks, Eric:cheersarty:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh believe me I knew it was custom. Looks pretty evil. Can't wait to see this monster come together.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's sweet!! I like how the rear sway bar mounts. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the rear sway bars too....the front is kinda similar. Can't wait to see paint.....NOW, I gotta go torture the "Engine guy"........Thanks Fellas, Eric


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! That is work of art. Question- R U dropping the motor and trans in before the body gets dropped back on the chassis? Most guys could sit and admire that chassis and drink lots of adult beverages before going any further....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The body is getting done, then the nose will be removed and the engine and tranny installed. Then nose back on, and body trimmed out......I love to do things 3 or 4 times....:willy: E P.S. I am gonna miss that bare chassis in the garage!!!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor engine man. Make sure you bring the new pics and keep saying I hope the engine looks and runs a thousand times better then the frame looks.

So have you figured out a way to get it into the living room for the winter yet.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

Eric, I gotta ask how much that chassis ran you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

........if he told you he'd have to kill you.........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

virginiavenom said:


> Eric, I gotta ask how much that chassis ran you.


$14,500 +a couple upgrades+shipping = $16,000


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> ........if he told you he'd have to kill you.........


 If I look at the receipt again, I'll have to kill myself!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does that include the rear end, motor and tranny?? Or just the chassis?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ruk, That's a rolling chassis with 4 wheel Wilwood disc brakes.....rear end ....no tranny, and no motor!:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the ETA on the motor?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

"the end of August"....gonna run a beefed up 4L80e tranny with a Continental brand torque converter (OD lockup)......


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeebus man. you are made of money!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

HAD a great career, Wife has a great career and......NO KIDS! I consider myself very fortunate in those respects (except on Halloween and Christmas(kids)).....Unfortunately I have some "substantial" health issues.


----------

